# Iain Campbell on The Divine Spiration of Scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 18, 2008)

Rev. Iain D. Campbell (Free Church of Scotland minister on the Isles of Lewis) has posted a critical review of ATB McGowan's book The Divine Spiration of Scripture on his blog:

Creideamh: Divine Spiration

It is sad to see a book like this - which questions the doctrine of Biblical inerrancy - on sale in many Reformed and Evangelical bookshops.

PS I am not sure if this thread belongs here or in the literary forum.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 18, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> It is sad to see a book like this - which questions the doctrine of Biblical inerrancy - on sale in many Reformed and Evangelical bookshops.



In one sense it it good to see these books produced because it gives us the opportunity to defend Scripture although I know what you mean and agree with you. One think I would say though, is that many evangelicals and Reformed have a rather wooden understanding of Scripture. Mention the similarities between ANE and the OT and you get attacked viciously. Point out that Scripture did not drop down from heaven but was written by culturally conditioned writers and you get heckled as a liberal. Speak about difficulties with the texts and you be labelled as a critic.


----------



## MW (Apr 18, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> One think I would say though, is that many evangelicals and Reformed have a rather wooden understanding of literalism. Mention the similarities between ANE and the OT and you get attacked viciously. Point out that Scripture did not drop down from heaven but was written by culturally conditioned writers and you get heckled as a liberal. Speak about difficulties with the texts and you be labelled as a critic.



I think it is more a case that if one treats the Scriptures as merely human writings then he should expect to be labelled accordingly.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 19, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> I think it is more a case that if one treats the Scriptures as merely human writings then he should expect to be labelled accordingly.



I think that the danger is that too many people overlook the human elements of Scripture.


----------



## MW (Apr 20, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is more a case that if one treats the Scriptures as merely human writings then he should expect to be labelled accordingly.
> ...



I suppose there is a danger in overlooking the human nature of Christ also; but there are some who worship Christ by making pictures of His human nature as if it possessed a life of its own. Some likewise allow their interpretation of the Bible to be unduly influenced by the consideration of its human characteristics as if these contributed a meaning all on their own. WCF 1:4, the authority of the Holy Scripture, for which it ought to be believed and obeyed, depends upon God, the author thereof: and therefore it is to be revered because it is the Word of God.


----------

